# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Zermati Dieet - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Het Zermati-dieet*
> 
> De bekende Franse voedingsdeskundige dokter Jean-Philippe Zermati heeft twee boeken gepubliceerd die destijds veel ophef hebben gemaakt. Het gaat om "La fin des régimes" in 1998 en "Maigrir sans régime" (Nederlandse vertaling: Vermageren zonder opnieuw dikker te worden, is dat mogelijk?) in 2004. 
> 
> Hij heeft geen dieet ontwikkeld, want hij is hevig gekant tegen alles wat die naam draagt, maar een methode die vooral gebaseerd is op het luisteren naar onze gevoelens. Door het succes dat hij er bij zijn patiënten mee bereikt, wordt die methode nu toch het Zermatidieet genoemd.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Dit artikel kwam ik vandaag tegen... iemand ervaringen met dit dieet??

----------


## essie79

Geen ervaring maar het klinkt erg logisch. Wij genieten niet meer omdat alles snel snel moet, wij luisteren steeds minder naar ons eigen lichaam. En niet alleen met eten. Nu ik zwanger ben moet je gas terugnemen en wat is dat onthaasten heerlijk. Ook qua eten voel ik me veel eerder verzadigd en grijp ik steeds minder naar snoep ed.

----------

